# Anyone have an airtronics m8 manual scanned



## larvy123 (May 4, 2004)

I contacted airtronics to see if they had a manual in pdf format and they do not they have a original but they don’t, I wanted a electronic copy so I would always have it. My manual is all messed up and I can barley read it.
any help would be great.
Thanks


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

Post your email address, I scanned it about a year ago.


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

pat,
can you send me a copy of the m8 manual.
also www.competitionx.com has alot of manuals. esc's and radio's. for some reason he does not have the m8.
thanks
bruce


----------



## larvy123 (May 4, 2004)

thanks i sent you my e-mail address


----------



## patcollins (Sep 29, 2001)

baih whats your address?


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

[email protected]


----------



## baih (Sep 26, 2001)

thanks pat

bruce


----------



## larvy123 (May 4, 2004)

thanks i recieved it today and i started to clean it up a little bit and i 
will send it to you in pdf when its done

thanks again
larry :devil:


----------



## theycallmejam (Feb 11, 2004)

Pat, can you send me a scanned copy of the M8 manual also? please.
Jimmy
[email protected]


----------



## JustJeremy (Oct 21, 2005)

*Here is a link to a manual on line*

Here is a link to a manual on line. Go to the R/C Page.

http://student.lssu.edu/~jjankows/index.html


----------



## eri3f0g (Feb 12, 2004)

there is also a manual here:


http://www.rcdocuments.com/


----------

